# Found a dog dedicated campground!



## checker (Jul 22, 2003)

Fellow RVUSA Forum Members   :

After lurking and reading for a while I have decided to share the following information with you because this is soooo exciting.
I just got off the phone with a good friend and while talking to her, we started chatting about RVing and going cross country in a motorhome, when she suddenly told me, that she and her husband are friends with a couple who are currently building the first and only dog dedicated campground in the US. 
I visited their pre-opening website (cute Corgi photos here) and I think this is a smash hit. It's not open yet, but will be in Spring of 2004 and you can even register for a free weekend vacation.
That's all I wanted to tell you about.
Oh I almost forgot the website is: http://www.4pawskingdom.com or http://www.gocampingwithyourdog.com

They donâ€™t sell anything on it, so I think it's OK to mention it?!?

Youâ€™ll have a great week.
Tom
and Pooch


----------



## Ann (Jul 23, 2003)

Found a dog dedicated campground!

Boy,oh boy, oh boy!!!  :laugh:  Are we excited!!  We have four dogs and are taking delivery of our 37 ft motorhome Aug. 11.  We were planning on slowly acclimating our four to the RV in hopes that we could occasionally all travel together and isn't this place a wonderful one to start with!! Thanks for the tip.  Got any more for dog lovers? Ann


----------



## scj8168 (Jul 24, 2003)

Found a dog dedicated campground!

Thanks, Tim!!!!!   
We have 3 pups and travel with 2 of them. We bought canvas puppy tents for them to sleep in while in the TT. One of our sweeties is deaf and fear aggressive, so he stays at the kennel where he feels safe.
This campsite is from heaven. I have printed the info and will include it in our travel itinerary for next June. We will travel the East coast at that time and surely will stay there a WHILE!!!
Thanks, again.
Sherrie :kiss:


----------



## seannachie (Aug 25, 2003)

Found a dog dedicated campground!

Greetings,

I just joined the forums (we're just starting to give thought to RV'ing) and was excited to see this thread about dog-friendly camp grounds.

We have a huge Irish Wolfhound (just 1) and wondered about places that we could take him.

We are considering a trip to Mexico in a year or so to look at lower cost retirement living and would appreciate any information on RV'ing there (Guadalajara area) that allows dogs.

Best, Ken Wisconsin


----------

